# Indoor Activities for 13 Month Old?



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey ladies! Could you give us some new ideas for indoor activities a mama and her 13 month old daughter will enjoy, please? We are both getting bored and going a little nutso stuck inside during this cold winter!

Addie:







Mama:









Thanks in advance!

ETA:

These are some of the activities we spend our days doing while at home:

Reading (books are the number one favorite right now)
Puzzles
Building Forts and then bringing in the dollies, doggie, etc. to play too ... and nursing in the fort
Sensory exploration stuff (playing with rice, cornstarch & flour, lots of MESSY stuff that is fun)
Drawing (either with those washable markers or on her Doodlepro)
Ripping out everything from every cupboard and drawer
Doing laundry (or undoing it, as the case may be)
Dancing/singing to music
Playing with the doggie
Jumping on the bed
Blocks
Playing with a ball
Tumbling and climbing on the couch ... taking the cushions off and rolling/jumping on them
Playing on her scooter (she likes to be pushed *really* fast on it)
Rearranging the fridge contents

Other stuff I'm too tired to type out right now.







But you get the idea. Any fresh ideas for us? We also just ordered a Kangaroo Climber since she adores climbing on everything. I want to do a "rice box" (vs. a sand box), but it'll need to be outside so it will have to wait till spring. Anybody have one?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, Mama, sounds like you have lots of great ideas already! (You've given me some new ones to try







). I have a 13-month old as well, and we're pretty well housebound for now with the weather being what it is.

One thing that we do that isn't on your list is play chase. I run around growling at her, and she squeals and runs away. She loves it! She chases me and says, "Raaaar!" and thinks it's just the best. We burn quite a few calories, I have to tell you!


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
One thing that we do that isn't on your list is play chase. I run around growling at her, and she squeals and runs away. She loves it! She chases me and says, "Raaaar!" and thinks it's just the best. We burn quite a few calories, I have to tell you!

She yells, "Raaar?" That is precious! We play chase up and down the hall way ... ending in a tickle attack and giggles in the bedroom. And, yeah, we both get quite the work out. It's great, huh?









Hmmmm ... maybe I should just bundle her up for outdoor walks and stuff more often? Maybe it's not for a lack of good activities that has us bored, but we're just going stir crazy?







s I try to take her on an outing at least once a day, but she HATES the car (screams and sobs no matter how short the trip ... and we've tried *everything* to help the issue), so I literally don't drive us anywhere unless I have someone to cheuffer us so I can sit in the back with her.


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Annie...I know you girls don't have snow (right?) but my Mom bought Haylee this little sleigh that she adores....we go for a sleigh walk every day around town. She is really anti-sling right now and fights to get down so this is a God-send, truly. I am wondering if Addie might like a wagon or something like that? She also bought my brother this Radio Flyer Roadster that has a push handle that my nephew just loves. Haylee loved it too when we went to visit. I find that Haylee really loves being outside and has recently even loved playing in the snow until her little hands are just too cold for me to let her stay outside anylonger (which of course ultimately leads to a tantrum














: ). I used to carry her for our daily walks, but she is getting such a kick out of the sleigh right now, that that is how we get out of the house.

We alos play on the bed...we play body slam and I hold her in my arms and we bale onto the bed. Then I lay there (which can give my tired pregnant body a nice break) and she body slams me over and over and over and loves it!

I really like the fort idea...we haven't done that one! Other than those, I can't think of anything.


----------



## paint-the-moon (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forestrymom* 
Annie...I know you girls don't have snow (right?)

Yep, no snow here. We got about an inch of slush a couple weeks ago ... that was our exciting snow experience for this year. We do have a lot of rain ... any fun activities you can think of in the rain?







The wagon sounds like a cute idea though! Addie has a little scooter that she adores ... her feet just barely touch the ground though, so mama does most of the pushing for now.

Thanks, Erin.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

a few things that have been keeping us entertained lately (w/ 14 mo old):

--baths (more for fun than getting clean)
--helping Mama bake (stirring, measuring, etc)
--looking at photos (albums are good, but DD loves looking through boxes of old photos: seeing Mama and Dada; 'sorting' them)
--sorting through old greeting cards (I have a basket of them that she loves to look at, 'read', point to pictues of babies/animals/etc.)
--emptying the recycle bin







:


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paint-the-moon* 
Yep, no snow here. We got about an inch of slush a couple weeks ago ... that was our exciting snow experience for this year. We do have a lot of rain ... any fun activities you can think of in the rain?







The wagon sounds like a cute idea though! Addie has a little scooter that she adores ... her feet just barely touch the ground though, so mama does most of the pushing for now.

Thanks, Erin.









Have you tried the scooter outside? The nice thing about a wagon is that the wheels are made for outdoor use and you don't have to worry about indoor/outdoor toys. I have noooo idea what to do in the rain! That presents a much "wetter" problem. Have you tried splashing in puddles? I bet Addie would love that! I really do try to get Haylee out in the great old outdoors at least once a day!

Sorry you are getting a bit bored. I get that way sometimes too...but we are going to build a fort tomorrow! I can't wait!


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow! It sounds like you have lots of ideas of things to do and are doing a lot of fun stuff. I think you're probably just stir crazy. I second the idea of going out for walks and such. I know that even with a wide variety of things to do, *I* get kinda stir crazy. It's too bad about the car!


----------

